# Duck Hunts/Guides



## DuckMan1006

My two hunting buddies and I are in the beginning stages of planning some trips.

Anyone been on any Lake Erie guided duck hunts? Know anyone that is reasonably priced that will put you on the ducks? We would also consider good guides elsewhere in Ohio.

We also were considering a trip down south... maybe Tennessee. We heard there were some good guides around Reel Foot Lake. Thought maybe next year we'd see about going down for the early Teal/Woodie season.

I don't know about all of you, but I've been ready for waterfowl since it ended last season.


----------



## firstflight111

they shoot a lot of trash ducks till late in the year ..dont know any of the guides well enught to say good or bad ...


----------



## Plavo

Duckman... I also belong to a website called Ohio Waterfowler. there is a friend of mine on there that goes by the name of goosehtr his name is Andy Hogle, he lives down in canal winchester/ columbus area and runs duck /guides. I have hunted with him on several occasions. he always lets the kids hunt for free I think Adults are 75 per person? He does a hell of a job bringing birds in have shot woodies with him , green heads, geese. always a good time.


----------



## freyedknot

i vote for andy too. he puts on a free hunting weekend for ow members in january that is a big party.


----------



## goose commander

duckman ive used a few guides over the years in diffierent parts of the country and they always leave me disiring more. you can research areas and with a few calls to the local DNR figure out just what you need to do and when. for instance we make a trip every year to lake St. Clair and absolutly pound the ducks....divers, puddlers and geese. this was after a year of research. All im saying is befor you pay someone you and your friends can do it on your own and i promise at the end of it you will have enjoyed it much more. I know this andy and w/o getting into it to much, save your cash.


----------



## ducky152000

If I dont call em in or setup on em the way I want, I dont wanna shoot em, we go to southdakota every year, and never had a guide, the first year going up we new nothing about the area, and that first trip we killed 93 ducks and a bunch of phesant. Every year it gets better and better learning the land and landowners, just put windshield time in and hunt smart, you will feel more rewarded doing it yourself, than having some guide hold your hand tell you when you can shoot and calling your birds in for ya.


----------



## eyecatchin

My VOTE for Andy also .. Good Times!!


----------



## firstflight111

said:


> Duckman... I also belong to a website called Ohio Waterfowler. there is a friend of mine on there that goes by the name of goosehtr his name is Andy Hogle, he lives down in canal winchester/ columbus area and runs duck /guides. I have hunted with him on several occasions. he always lets the kids hunt for free I think Adults are 75 per person? He does a hell of a job bringing birds in have shot woodies with him , green heads, geese. always a good time.


... I also belong to a website called Ohio Waterfowler. there is a friend of mine on there that goes by the name of goosehtr 

who are you on there


----------



## goose commander

Im not saying andy wont get you on birds. His group kills a lot of geese every year. Hes a fine goose hunter its just him and I have had fall outs in fields we both have permission for.

back to the topic. you could consider trading hunts as well. The group i run with trade multiple hunts with in staters and outa staters each year. Its a fantastic way to met new ppl and make hunts affordable. I joined the MI sportsman web and have traded some great hunts with a few generational hunters that have become life time friends.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

https://www.facebook.com/flyway.outdoors

Try these guys, they've done good for my buddies. For me, not such a fowl hunter. Always liked the flush of a dove or cock.


----------



## firstflight111

LilSiman/Medina said:


> https://www.facebook.com/flyway.outdoors
> 
> Try these guys, they've done good for my buddies. For me, not such a fowl hunter. Always liked the flush of a dove or cock.


i am good friends with chris s his a good guy


----------



## Plavo

My name on Ohio Waterfowler is plavo


----------



## Plavo

Good call.......... I also am a friend of Chris and have hunted with him on occasions, the guide service they started is top notch.


----------



## freyedknot

another good outfit is crooked river guides.


----------



## DuckMan1006

Glad to see you all are enthusiastic... but I already know of Andy&#8217;s guide services and have heard only great things, but I don&#8217;t need aguide to hunt areas that I live around (Central and SE Ohio). I can scout close to home. We are just considering a guide to reach out to places far away in search of a different experience. Like Lake Erie, or out of state hunts. I live in Hocking County, so we make it down to the OH River some, and we have scouted about every public lake, river, and wetlands within 75 miles. 

We also have some private spots available, we were just looking to expand our duck species by hitting some bigger waters or out of state areas.

Thanks for the tips about out of state self hunts too. That's not a bad idea.


----------



## goose commander

duck man look around Lake st. Clair. we go every year and its a blast. If you want a few tips on where and when shoot me a PM...john


----------



## I_Shock_Em

freyedknot said:


> another good outfit is crooked river guides.


I gotta disagree on this one. I'll leave it at that. Their outrageous price per hunt to go kill two geese is enough to drive most anyone away


----------



## Goosehtr

PM sent Duckman for a guide near Port Clinton.

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## T-180

Duckman, you have another pm regarding a guide on Erie.


----------



## PARK92

we dont shoot any birds up here on erie....might as well go south...


----------



## Goosehtr

PARK92 said:


> we dont shoot any birds up here on erie....might as well go south...


Same down here that's why we are sending them north.....

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## Nelliboy2

I hunt Erie a lot, I haven't heard/ seen a whole lot of good things from them. What did you want to hunt? Honkers? Divers?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

